# oregano or tea tree oil for a wart?



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Got a small wart on my finger... oregano and tea tree oil seem to heal just about everything... Anyone have any natural remedies for warts?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Duct tape. No joke.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would use frankincense oil.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I know my aunt had a large wart on the back of her hand and used battery acid on it. When it was deep enough so she was certain the seed in that wart was gone, she poured vinegar over it. (I would never do such a thing and I certainly don't suggest it.)


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

Narshalla said:


> Duct tape. No joke.


I've tried the duct tape and could never get it to work. I think I move my fingers around too much and air gets in there... It is lack of air that makes the duct tape work, right?


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Inside of a banana peel.

Seriously, works like a charm. 

Take the inside of a banana peel. Rub all over the wart for about a minute. Try to leave it on as long as possible before washing. Do several times a day.

I am sure that putting a bandaid over the rubbed in banana peel/wart could also be effective - just not the way we were told to do it.

Takes about 1 week for the wart to go away.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

crush a vit. c tablet and put on the wart, then put the duct tape over it. > Marc


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Duct tape. No joke


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Garlic. I've triedTea treeoil, didn't work as well asgarlic.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I read somewhere on the internet: rub a copper penny on the wart, put it in a potato, bury it on the south side of an oak tree by moonlight, and it will go away.
We tried this on our grandkids after buying numerous bottles of compound w. Believe it or not, it worked on both of them. It must be an old wife's tale, but it does't cost much to try. It was about two weeks, and then the warts were gone. The kids had at least 5 warts on their hands, so it was worth a try.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

I also have a small wart on my finger that hurts really bad its not dried out yet so I am assuming its a wart.A friend who is a nurse said it was...Also my daughter has 2 warts one on her 2nd toe on right foot and 1 underneath toe nail on left foot has been to doctor twice to freeze them and its doing no good...what can yall suggest for kids or for me? If the duct tape works I can try that..not sure its a wart though it hurts and to me it feels like something is in it and it keeps getting bigger.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Vinegar will kill the seed ... as it starts dying off, it WILL burn.

Soak a cottonball and place over culprit, and wrap with tape ... replace as needed.

That's how we take care of it here.


----------

